
Dutch hospitals are so good at beating superbugs - known
https://www.economist.com/europe/2019/01/26/why-dutch-hospitals-are-so-good-at-beating-superbugs
======
known
[http://archive.fo/7Tl20](http://archive.fo/7Tl20)

